# Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden



## Atsche (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habe seit einigen Jahren einen Gartenteich mit diversen Fischen und auch einigen einheimischen Amphibien haben sich eingestellt. Nun müsste der Teich einmal dringend komplett gereinigt werden. Schlamm raus, Seerosen dezimieren und auch manch andere Pflanzen entfernen. Es werden auch sehr viel kleine Fische daran glauben müssen da der Teich unter Überbevölkerung von Goldfischen, Gründlingen, Nasen und der geichen leidet. Das es ein starker Einschnitt in das System ist ist klar. Ich möchte jedoch so wenig wie nötig die Einheimischen Bewohner leiden lassen. Nun die Frage   : Wann ist der beste Zeitpunkt für diese Aktion um am wenigsten Schaden anzurichten? Bzw. gibt es etwas besonderes zu beachten?

Vielen Dank vorab für Eure Tipps. 
Gruß Atsche


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Hallo Atsche,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.* 

Ich persönlich würde dir von einer derartigen Reinigungsaktion, wie du sie vorhast, dringend abraten.
Den Schlamm kannst du mit einem Schlammsauger dezimieren, aber nicht komplett entfernen, da in diesem die für das biologische Gleichgewicht wichtigen Bakterien enthalten sind.
Besser ist es so oder so, eine solche Aktion noch vor dem "erwachen" aus dem Winterschlaf erledigen.
Die nützlichen kleinen Helfer arbeiten jetzt schon auf Hochtouren und du würdest damit in der Tat einen ziemlich harten Eingriff vollführen. 



> Es werden auch sehr viel kleine Fische daran glauben müssen



Wie soll ich denn das verstehen?  
Hoffentlich nicht so, wie es sich liest ...  

Gegen das auslichten der Pflanzen spricht nichts, aber nicht alles!

Vllt. kannst du ja mal ein oder zwei Fotos von deinem Teich einstellen.
Dann kann man sich das alles viel besser vorstellen.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Hi Atsche,

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy 

Ich kann mich dem Frank nur anschließen.  

Also komplette Teichreinigung: *gar nicht* 

Alles immer nur teilweise. Und am besten so, das kein Lebewesen einen Schaden nimmt.


----------



## framp (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Den Schlamm kannst du mit einem Schlammsauger dezimieren, aber nicht komplett entfernen, da in diesem die für das biologische Gleichgewicht wichtigen Bakterien enthalten sind.



Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mal einen Schlammsauger partiell einzusetzen. Nach 5 Jahren ist die Schlammschicht bei mir auch schon so ca 10 cm hoch. Wenn ich reinstochere steigen Blasen auf (ich denke Methan). 

Wie schon gesagt sind in dem Schlamm kleine Helferchen drin und ich zögere mit dem Sauger. Dem Teich geht es gut. Gibt es eine Indikation wann es Zeit ist mal ein wenig Schlamm abzusaugen?


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Hallo,

eine Indikation ... 

Solange der Teich "funktioniert" und die Wasserwerte i. O. sind, würde ich am Schlamm nichts machen.

Einen Grund, der für das entfernen des Schlammes spricht, hätte ich:
In einem sowieso zu flachen Teich, wenn der Überlebensraum für die Fische im Winter zu gering wird.


----------



## Atsche (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Vielen Dank für Eure ersten Infos.
Hier jetzt erst einmal eingige Bilder des Teiches, der Übersicht wegen:

Gesamtübersicht
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/26519&stc=1&d=1211901442

Bereich 40 cm bis 160 cm
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/26520&stc=1&d=1211901442

Breich 40 cm bis 0
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/26521&stc=1&d=1211901442

Mein Problem ist das der Teich an der tiefsten Stellen nur noch ca. 90cm (Ursprung 160cm) hat. Der Rest besteht aus Schlamm und Seerosenwurzeln. Die Seerosen stehen nicht in Kübeln sondern frei an der tiefsten Stelle und haben sich dort in einer ca 50cm tiefen __ Senke im  Bereich von ca 80cm x 100cm ausbreitet haben. Ich bekomme die Rhizome bestimmt nur durch mühsames und vorsichtiges Zerteilen heraus um die Folie nicht zu beschädigen. Dazu muß ich jedoch das Wasser komplett entleeren. Habe jedoch die Möglichkeit einen Großteil es aufzufangen und später wieder einzusetzten. Der Flachwasserteil hat sich prima entwickelt so dass ich dort nicht viel ändern möchte. Vielleicht ein paar __ Binsen raus. Ich würde in Zukunft auch gerne auf Fische verzichten um den einheimischen Bewohnern mehr Chancen einzuräumen. Auch dazu muß der Teich geleert werden weil ich keine Chance sehe alle zu erwischen.

Wann ist nun die beste Zeit für so eine Aktion? Ich würde auf Sommer tippen und nicht auf Herbst weil sich noch kein Getier im Schlamm verbudelt und eigendlich alle unterwegs sein müssten. Auch sollte die Entwicklung der meisten Larven schon abgeschlossen sein.

Bitte um Eure Erfahrung. Danke vorab.

Atsche


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*



			
				Atsche schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mein Problem ist das der Teich an der tiefsten Stellen nur noch ca. 90cm (Ursprung 160cm) hat. Der Rest besteht aus Schlamm und Seerosenwurzeln. Die Seerosen stehen nicht in Kübeln sondern frei an der tiefsten Stelle und haben sich dort in einer ca 50cm tiefen __ Senke im  Bereich von ca 80cm x 100cm ausbreitet haben. Ich bekomme die Rhizome bestimmt nur durch mühsames und vorsichtiges Zerteilen heraus um die Folie nicht zu beschädigen. ...
> Atsche




Das wären dann so 70 cm Schlamm  

na,viel Spaß. Und deine Seerose - sollte das Bild aktuell sein - braucht dringend einen "Rückschnitt"

Mit Vorsicht kommst du da nicht weiter und mühsam ist sehr gelinde ausgedrückt.

Ans Ablassen des Wassers wirst du m.E. nicht vorbeikommen.
Und für die Seerose besorg dir eine Säge.

Edit: ich würde die Aktion auch im Spätsommer machen


----------



## Atsche (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Danke, schade das Du meine Meinung bestätigst


----------



## Teichfreund (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Hallo Atsche,

ich persönlich würde sagen, dass es für eine solche Aktion nie den richtigen Zeitpunkt gibt. Ich habe bei mir etwa Mitte März gewählt, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt das ganze Getier von außerhalb noch nicht im Teich war und andererseits der Teich gerade am aufleben war (die Bewohner haben angefangen sich zu zeigen). Ich habe allerdings den Weg mit der Schaufel gewählt und bei jeder Schippe geschaut, was bereits zugezogene __ Molche und Co dazu sagen. Die wollte ich auf jeden Fall retten.
Problematisch ist meiner Meinung nach die Rettung der Libellenlarven, die mit Sicherheit zum großen Teil gelitten haben. Dieses Problem wird man im Sommer allerdings auch haben. Der Vorteil, den ich da sehe ist allerdings, dass man die Tiere absieben kann. Das ist allerdings eine Sauarbeit, die ich ebenfalls im Sommer vor mehreren Jahren einmal mitgemacht habe. Wer es also Ernst nimmt, sollte auf Schlammsauger verzichten (jetzt gibt’s große Augen, oder?).



> von Atsche:
> Ich würde in Zukunft auch gerne auf Fische verzichten um den einheimischen Bewohnern mehr Chancen einzuräumen. Auch dazu muß der Teich geleert werden weil ich keine Chance sehe alle zu erwischen.


Eine fischlose Anlage finde ich aber echt gut. Das ermöglicht vielen natürlichen Bewohnern ein sorgenfreieres Leben. Also, mach sie platt :evil (bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen, ehe noch eine große Diskussion beginnt).

Grüße von Markus, der auch schon im Schlamm gewühlt hat und keine Fische in seinem Teich mag


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Hallo Atsche,
einen schönen Teich hast Du da .. . Wie schon von meinen Vorrednern erwähnt, ist der Herbst ein guter zeitpunkt. Meine Eltern haben seit über 20 Jahren einen Teich, in dem sich eine Seerose immer wieder ausbreitet (egal, ob Pflanzgefäß oder nicht - die wächst einfach aus selbigem hinaus) :__ nase . Alle drei Jahre in etwa steigt dann die Aktion: Abpumpen des Wassers in einen IBC und eine Regentonne (2000 Liter), Abpumpen von noch mal soviel in den Garten (dauert gut 2 Stunden, also nicht erst beim Kaffee anfangen). Dann ist der Teichspiegel um 40 cm gesenkt, und ich gehe 'rein (ist die Brühe kalt, letztes Jahr hatte ich den Spaß... :? ). Die Seerose läßt sich nach Bearbeiten der höher gelegenen Zonen (Auslichten und Korrigieren) auf die 40 cm-Ebene hieven, mit einer Säge kann man das Ding zerteilen. Der größte Teil landet auf dem Kompost, und der Rest im Pflanzgefäß mit Steinen beschwert wieder am Boden. Die Schnittstellen habe ich nie gepflegt, das ist sicher nur was für robuste Exemplare. Auf jeden Fall setzt sich der aufgewirbelte Bodensatz über die nächsten Tage, und die Schnittstellen sind nicht mehr im freien Wasser. Die abgepumpten 4000 Liter werden über einen Pflanzenteich wieder aufgefüllt (aus den Gefäßen und Trinkwasser wenn nötig, meist regnet es in den nächsten Tagen).
Deine Gedanken zu den Fischen kann ich nachvollziehen. Nachdem meine Eltern vor gut 10 Jahren ihren Teich auf die jetzige Größe erweitert hatten, haben wir ihnen Goldfische geschenkt. Diese vermehren sich dank großzügiger Pflanzzonen hemmungslos mit dem Ergebnis, das Dutzende kleine Fische und nur wenige Große den Teich bevölkern :evil . Ich persönlich würde keine Goldfische mehr einsetzen, oder bei solchen Arten eingreifen (die Binnenfischer und Aquarianer, der ich auch bin, tun das), um ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zu erreichen. Diesen Punkt muß ich für meinen Teichbau auch noch für mich lösen, bestenfalls über anspruchsvolle Fischarten (Kois etc.).


----------



## Plätscher (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Hallo Atsche,

ich würde die Aktion jetzt machen. Man  kann jetzt die Pflanzen gut teilen und sie haben genug Zeit um wieder anzuwachsen. Im Spätsommer/Herbst ist das nicht mehr so garantiert.
Außerdem, wenn du deine Fische loswerden willst ist jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt, wer nimmt sie denn zum ende der Teichsaison.

Gruß
Jürgen

PS Wenn du die Seerose wieder einpflanzt, setze sie in einen Maurereimer.
An dem Henkel kann man sie später wieder leicht herausholen. Spart einiges an Mühe.


----------



## Teichfreund (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Hallo Jürgen,

von jetzt würde ich, wenn man etwas Interesse an den Nachkommen diverser Tiere hat (__ Molche, __ Frösche etc.), absolut abraten. Würde der Teich jetzt sauber gemacht, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sehr viel des Bestands das zeitliche segnet. Ich selbst tu mir schon schwer, einige Fadenalgen herauszuholen, da im Moment so viele Molchslarven darin enthalten sind. Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.

Aber das ist natürlich auch nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Servus Atsche

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen  

Komplettreinigung    . Einen eingefahrenen Teich wie deinem, würde ich das nie antun.

Dann lesen wir wieder "Hilfe, grünes Wasser, Algen über Algen "!!! 

Wie Frank und Olaf schon geschrieben, nur partiell !!! 
Also nur die Seerose "stutzen", dann warten, die nächsten Pflanzen, warten, usw. (meine Meinung).

Es stimmt schon das du dann die "Natur" auf einen lägeren Zeitraum störst aber nur störst, aber durch eine Totalreinigung wird vieles "drauf gehen"  

Wegen der Fische wird es wohl ein Geduldspiel, soviel wie möglich mit dem Kescher, das vielleicht über Wochen, für die neuerliche Brut würde ich *einen* Sonnenbarsch einsetzen.

Geduld, ist die größte Tugend eines Teichbesitzers


----------



## Plätscher (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Grundsätzlich habt ihr recht. Aber habt ihr auch das hier gelesen?:


> tiefsten Stellen nur noch ca. 90cm (Ursprung 160cm) hat. Der Rest besteht aus Schlamm und Seerosenwurzeln


Um einen jahrelang gewachsenen Wucherer zu bändigen muß die Wurzel zersägt werden (habe ich einmal machen müssen). Das im Wasser zu machen, bei der Größe, da ist die Chance gut das die Folie was abbekommt, fals es ohne Wasserablassen überhaupt geht.
Laß mich gern belehren.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Atsche (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen dank für Euere Antworten. Werde wohl je nach Wetter Anfang bis Mitte Juli die Seerosen ausbuddeln. Wie Ihr schon schreibt den optimalen Zeitpunkt gibt es wohl nicht. Zumindest sind bis dahin die Kaulquappen weg und die Jungmolche soweit das sie auf Lungenatmung umgestellt haben. Werde also den komplette Teich entleeren und mit einem Sprenkler die trockenfallenden Teile befeuchten. Mein Standort ist Leverkusen. Wenn jemand interesse an Gründlingen oder einigen Goldfischen hat, bitte melden. Auch von der dann geteilten Seerose kann ich sicherlich einen Teil abgeben. Farbe weiß oder rötlich. Sind allerdings ineinander gewachsen so das ich glaube, es ist nicht möglich nach Art zu trennen.
Gruß Atsche


----------



## Annett (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Hallo Atsche,

damit dieses Angebot auch jemand findet, der sowas sucht - stell es doch in den Flohmarkt ein. 
Evtl. noch ein Bildchen dazu und abwarten.

Ich denke, dort sind die Chancen höher als hier.


----------



## Naturfreund (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*



			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selbst tu mir schon schwer, einige Fadenalgen herauszuholen, da im Moment so viele Molchslarven darin enthalten sind. Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.



  Finde ich super deine Meinung. Ich denke genauso.


----------



## Teichfreund (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Hi Mona, 

dann könnten wir zwei uns ja ganz gut verstehen. :smoki 
Da fällst du wohl bei deinen Altergenossen und -genossinnen ziemlich aus dem Rahmen, oder?

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Naturfreund (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*



			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällst du wohl bei deinen Altergenossen und -genossinnen ziemlich aus dem Rahmen, oder?



Hi Markus,

kann man wohl sagen. Ich habe nach Gleichaltrigen gesucht, die dieses Hobby haben, doch leider war ich bisher erfolglos. Deshalb habe ich mich hier im Forum angemeldet und fand viele Leute mit demselben Hobby  . 

Leider nicht ganz so viele, die keine Fische halten und denen es ebenso viel Freude bereitet den anderen Tieren im Teich zuzusehen. 
Da bin ich sehr froh, dass du genauso denkst wie ich :smoki .

Ich finde die Tiere die sich von allein einfinden sogar noch sehr viel interessanter als Fische. 

Können manche Leute wohl nicht so ganz verstehen.


----------



## Eugen (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Off Topic

Hallo Mona, hallo Markus

da bin ich ganz bei euch  

Wir sind zwar eine "Minderheit" , aber stolz drauf


----------



## Teichfreund (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Off Topic

Hallo Eugen,

wenn wir jetzt noch etwas weiter rumheulen, haben vielleicht noch weitere Teichfreunde Mitleid und ändern ihr Verhalten.  

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Eugen (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

  


gut so ?


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

Servus Mona, Markus und Eugen

[OT]





			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Off Topic
> 
> Hallo Mona, hallo Markus
> 
> ...



Da will ich mich auch Outen, ich finde so einen natürlichen Garten, wo auch so manches "Wildkraut" und auch im Teich nicht das letzte "Futzerl" Algen beseitigt werden schöner  , als so manchen durchgestylten Garten / Biotop  .

Wie mir scheint sind wir dann ja schon vier Musketiere  

Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende [/OT]


----------



## Naturfreund (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> gut so ?



Hi Eugen,

  genau richtig!!  


@Helmut:

Vielleicht bleibt es ja nicht nur bei vier "Musketieren".


----------



## graubart48 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wann komplette Teichreinigung ohne Schaden*

hallo Helmut, 
Sonnenbarsch ist einegute Idee. 
haben wir auch gemacht. Nur was macht man nun mit den vielen Sonnenbarschen? denn wir müßen nun aufpassen das es nicht noch mehr werden. Aus 3 sind sicherlich schon 10 oder 20 geworden. Wobei es schön ist diese zu beobachten.

@Atsche ich glaube den Teich in Etappen zu reinigen ist richtig.


----------

